# Lumbar Puncture 62270 Supervision Requirements



## renifejn (May 15, 2009)

Is it enough for the TP to say "I was present to observe Dr. X perform the key components of the lumbar puncture" or is more needed.  Suggestions?

Thanks a ton


----------



## ciphermed (May 15, 2009)

CMS Transmittal 811
JANUARY 13, 2006
http://www.cms.hhs.gov/transmittals/downloads/R811CP.pdf

Hope this helps,


----------



## renifejn (May 15, 2009)

So that statement is sufficient?

Sorry....just a bit confused


----------

